

Emailify - Internal Stylesheets to Inline Styles  - burrows
http://burrowscode.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/emailify-internal-stylesheets-to-inline-styles/

======
Gertig
This is really cool! I will definitely be using this in my current Rails app!

I must admit it took me a minute to remember that when I created my email
templates that I had to do inline styling. When I looked at one of them just
now I remembered the hatred. I'm going to forkify emailify so hard.

~~~
burrows
Sweet man, I'm working on ironing some bugs out right now. Getting the scoping
mechanism to be conformant is my next focus.

~~~
Gertig
Awesome, that will be quite useful.

